# Help for a young shooter.



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I had a shooter do that-slapping that trigger. got him a carter that requires him to pull through the shot. solved the problem.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

My kids took to the Carter mini-evolution like a fish to water. 

It gets them shooting an active dynamic shot.

Makes them execute the shot and feel the perfect shot....not worry about holding steady or shooting "NOW" when the pin crosses the X.

Let it float, pull through with focus on X, simple as that. The pin and arrow will track where the eyes focus.


----------



## Ford Truck Man (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the advise on the Carter, I will check that out. Any other suggestions are still welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

You've got to get it out of their mind that pin needs to sit on the spot and then they shoot. That isn't how archery works. You let the pin be and focus on the spot. The act of not controlling the pin will keep it pretty steady, based on their bow's fit and the child's alignment. So.....

Remove all pins from sight housing and let him shoot by just focusing on the X or spot. Without him knowing or trying, his mind will center the circle inside the circle. Can you get his release short enough so he can make a hook with his index finger that wraps around the trigger? If you can then set the trigger so it takes a some decent pressure (for an 8 year old) to set it off. Have him stare at X and only set trigger off by moving his elbow straight back. Carter mini evo would be the best if in budget though.


----------



## Ford Truck Man (Mar 18, 2011)

slicer,
The way I am reading your advise is that I should have him shoot without sight pins at an actual target. I have his release far enough back to get his finger bent in a J around the post. That works when he doesn't sneek up on the trigger to slap it. I am looking to spend wisely, that is why I am asking for advise.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Ford Truck Man said:


> slicer,
> The way I am reading your advise is that I should have him shoot without sight pins at an actual target. I have his release far enough back to get his finger bent in a J around the post. That works when he doesn't sneek up on the trigger to slap it. I am looking to spend wisely, that is why I am asking for advise.


Yes, you should try it too. Provided you guys have round sight rings. Put up a 6 inch circle and look at it as you focus on smooth and steady pulling through until the bow goes POW. Don't try to center it...just let it happen. Our minds naturally center circles inside of circles. You can prove this to yourself around the house by looking through objects like a roll of duct tape. Look through it at something round like a doorknob. The key is to focus on making the perfect smooth continuous execution until the arrow is sticking in the target. The process of aiming through the shot is more _feel_ than visual feedback/body correction...IE: calibration. That just leads to shaky pin, cautious execution, anticipation....none of that is good. 

With pins, you learn to shoot two eyes open focused on X, and the X or spot is subconsciously centered inside the orb of the pin....without trying. Just maintain a solid and still T form and execute aggressively......IE: Shoot your best form. Hope this helps.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

SEND ME SOME PICS. ILL HELP FOR FREE , ST LOUIS COACH HERE:shade:


----------



## Ford Truck Man (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the advise, we just shot a pull through type release and it seems that it has helped tremendiously. I completely understand the circles centering themselves, the brain wants all things concentric and even. Unfortunatly his sight housing is not completely round. His groups did shrink considerably just the first time shooting the new release. At least he was smileling again at the end of it all tonight. We both will continue working on everything tomorrow. 
mike 66,
I am not that computer literate sorry, no pics, but I appreciate the offer.


----------

